# Gtechniq G1 - still juddering!



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Evening all and a happy new year to you all. 

I applied G1 in September yet the wipers still judder?? 

I am wondering if I cleaned them with autoglym glass polish would it possible help them or would it deteriorate the G1?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you thoroughly cleaned the wiper blades?


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Try new blades


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Same here .. brand new car, wipers judder across G1. I Love G1, but this just happens ... and it has nothing to do with old or dirty wipers etc, as my car is fresh out of the conveyor belt.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

What do you lot recommend for cleaning the wipers? 

Glass polish?...car pro eraser?...vinegar I've heard?


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Use ipa or eraser. Had no issues with G1 since application.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I had the same trouble with g1 worst thing i ever used


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Just use G5 instead. 
No wiper judder no matter how old ir dirty the blades


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I used carpro erazer 3 times yesterday on each blade with a microfibre, no judder what so ever. My blades are about 3 years old. Seriously manky black stuff came off. if u have any g2 left thats similar


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just remove it mate. Your flogging a dead horse there.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you polish the glass before applying it in the first place?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Autoglym glass polish will not remove G1 and it is also worth using it on the wiper blades. I have given up on G1 but the vast majority seem very happy with it


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Shouldn't have a problem as long as the blades are clean. Get into the habbit of wiping them everytime the car is washed when you shampoo the car. Black comes off my blades everytime.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

G1 does not work in all situations and many people on here have had problems. Ive used it on both our cars with both having new Bosch Aeros on. My St220 is great and is still going strong after 12 months but on my wifes 207 i had to remove it after 4 weeks due to juddering.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just go to a local place and get it machined off and have something applied that won't judder


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Been using it for 3 years without juddering, ever.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

What baffles me the most is I have used G1 on the same car many times without any problems. Bought another bottle and no matter what I do I get terrible wiper judder. 

I hate to be beaten by a product especially one I used a lot but now I have given up on the G1


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm giving up with durable glass sealants as they don't run off till 40mph, so I'm now considering something likes this......

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/hellshine/the-ghost-rider.html


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep the glass was clayed and polished with autoglym glass polish. Then the G1 applied and removed with the other gtechniq product ( not sure which one it is). I think ill clay them and glass polish them again and clean the wipers with the eraser and see what that does. Maybe it will remove / create a smoother layer for the wipers. 

The product is amazing at what it does but I think maybe I should of just stuck to rainX that I never had a problem with.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> What baffles me the most is I have used G1 on the same car many times without any problems. Bought another bottle and no matter what I do I get terrible wiper judder.
> 
> I hate to be beaten by a product especially one I used a lot but now I have given up on the G1


How long between the last bottle and the one before that? It's very likely not the same product


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

stangalang said:


> How long between the last bottle and the one before that? It's very likely not the same product


I asked a while ago if G1 had changed formula but never got an answer as i had used a few bottles over the years and last one was not the same or as good as previous ones


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

stangalang said:


> How long between the last bottle and the one before that? It's very likely not the same product


The new bottle was bought around Nov 2012 the older bottle would have been around 18 months old. I did wonder if the product had changed but could not recall anything about a change


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

My glass was washed, cleaned with Gtechniq glass polish, washed twice with IPA etc .. I'm still quite happy with the product, I need the wipers rarely.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

moono16v said:


> What do you lot recommend for cleaning the wipers?
> 
> Glass polish?...car pro eraser?...vinegar I've heard?


APC or IPA.

This stuff is also really good:thumb:...

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/303-wiper-treatment-pack-of-6.php


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

The reason the wipers judder is because there are areas of the wiper rubber which are touching dry glass. If you consider how the beading looks, it'll become apparent.
its worse with older blades as the amount of rubber touching the glass is higher.

The only way to stop the judder is to remove the surface tension where the wipers change direction. Any glass polish such as G5 or autoglym will achieve this, as will a squirt of washer fluid, or cleaning the blades and direction change areas with a detergent such as fairy liquid.

I very much doubt whether there is a highly durable glass sealant where the wipers don't judder.

I've experienced it with all.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to beg the question is this not maybe a classic case of people blaming products when in reality its user error??
I know gtechniq say it can cause judder short term and at the worst thats all its ever been when i've used it a week or so maybe at the worst, usually cured by a polish of the screen with a good glass cleaner and good clean of the wiper blades


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

msb said:


> I have to beg the question is this not maybe a classic case of people blaming products when in reality its user error??
> I know gtechniq say it can cause judder short term and at the worst thats all its ever been when i've used it a week or so maybe at the worst, usually cured by a polish of the screen with a good glass cleaner and good clean of the wiper blades


I am more than happy to accept user error with my G1 but so far IPA, clayed, various glass cleaners, APC etc have not made a jot of difference. Reapplied 3-4 times, replaced the wipers and even checked and lubricated the arm motor and mechanisms. I am utterly baffled


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

gutted for you as its always a product i've been over the moon with


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think I am going to go au naturel with the windscreen for a while


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I have just clayed and then cleaned the wipers with autoglym glass polish. I also clayed and glass polished the screen. When I get home in the morning ill give the wipers another thorough clean with some APC and my car pro eraser and post up my findings.


----------



## Peadar_911 (Aug 15, 2012)

Having just ordered some G1 to try, I'm watching this with interest (and a little concern). I've used RainX up to now and it works very well for me, but the durability is pants.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

when applying less is most definatley more, use as little as possible, i did the other halfs astra coupe with a little over a quarter of a bottle if that gives you any idea how much/little you need. Done this way it will easily remove and shouldn't cause to many issues with judder, if it does cause judder a good cure i found was put some G5 over the top:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I didnt bother using g2 to remove the residue, 2 wipedowns with erazer and it was gone. Simples


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I've just this minute cleaned the wipers thoroughly so I guess it's a case of wait for the rain (won't be long in manchester) and then out for a test!


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

mine juddered like mad to begin with, but with some percistence and a lot of screen wash over the months mine has now packed it in and im so happy with G1.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

moono16v said:


> Evening all and a happy new year to you all.
> 
> I applied G1 in September yet the wipers still judder??
> 
> I am wondering if I cleaned them with autoglym glass polish would it possible help them or would it deteriorate the G1?


pm me your address. i have a hunch about a solution to this that I want to send to you.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

gtechrob said:


> pm me your address. i have a hunch about a solution to this that I want to send to you.


PM'd Rob 

Thank you.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

msb said:


> a good cure i found was put some G5 over the top:thumb:


+1 for this!

G1 bonds chemically to the glass and can be something of a PITA until it fully cures. A layer of G5 will help with the judder.

Give the glass a good wipe down with dilute IPA first before applying the G5


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I have this too!!!!

Applied to my Passat and is perfect. A week later using the same product I did my wifes brand new box fresh Fiat 500 and I get judder!!!!!!! really baffled. Have given the car a good clean today and cleaned the windows using fast glass so will see how they are in the morning!

Smudge


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

G3 is much better IMO and much prefer it to g1 but saying that I never have had a problem with g1 on cars I have applied it too, just have to ensure u followed the instructions and have a very clean screen when applying it.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I read somewhere that if your G3 stops repelling water as well as it should you can revive it by using a watered down IPA.

How do you apply the IPA, would you use it in a spray bottle as you would a glass cleaner and wipe and buff off or would you give it a wipe down with a small application pad or MF?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

IPA in a spray bottle, then spray and wipe.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> IPA in a spray bottle, then spray and wipe.


Cheers thanks for that.


----------



## ltec (Dec 17, 2012)

if your wipers are only jumping going one way then the blade is not meeting the glass at 90 degrese. Its not the glasses fault.
We get loads of wipers in like that and we correct the angle and its okay


----------

